# My dream last night.



## *LukeMayn* (Jul 5, 2009)

Well, it was so realistic. I woke up and I felt like my dream was true. Anyway this was it.

I was at school doing a physical PE lesson then this girl was surprised looking at me. I was like "what" ****blurry point**** but somehow I'm like didn't you know I had wings, and I pulled out my wings through the slits in my shirt I made specially so I could just put them out when I wanted to. It turned out that no one knew I had wings, even the guys in the changing rooms didn't know and i was like "oh I forgot to tell you".

Anyway the dream went on with me doing normal stuff for a school day, get home and go to sleep (yes going to sleep in a dream) and anyway I woke up (in the real world this time) and I lay in bed thinking about the "day before" (the one with wings). I got up and went into my bathroom for a **** and to stretch out my wings. When I took off my shirt though (to stretch my wings) I was like " they're gone".

I was so sad when I realized it was a dream because my dream was so "real" that I could still feel the muscles and it felt like I could move them (even as I write this I can still "move" them) I am really sad today because it would be like waking up with no arms and realizing that having arms was a dream. 

That's all I have to say, just thought I'd share my dream. K cya.

EDIT: forgot to add, today I have been researching genetics, wings and all that stuff lol.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 5, 2009)

Dude. Do you mind if I write a song about that?
That's sweet.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jul 5, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Dude. Do you mind if I write a song about that?
> That's sweet.



uh, whatever


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 5, 2009)

haha. I mean, it's a really good idea for a song; haha.

Sweet dream, though.


----------



## Dene (Jul 5, 2009)

I often dream I have big angel wings and a Frieza-like tail <3


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 5, 2009)

I haven't remembered a dream for 6 years.
In 5'th grade, I had a dream that I died; I haven't remembered a dream since.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jul 5, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> I haven't remembered a dream for 6 years.
> In 5'th grade, I had a dream that I died; I haven't remembered a dream since.



woah, scary.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jul 5, 2009)

I love dreams....most of the time. I had one dream that the leaders of a daycare center were taking the children and making them steal my dad's car and blow it up under a bridge with kerosene. I kept yelling at them, but they didn't listen.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 5, 2009)

Awesome dream! I hate it when good things happen in dreams and then you wake up. Once, I dreamed that I was, I think, like 3rd place in National Mathcounts, and I was like, "HELL YEAH!" But then I woke up.

Well, on the other hand, once I dreamed that an orc thing stabbed me with a sword.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

That's weird. I dreamt one of my F2L algorithms. I still use that alg...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 5, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> That's weird. I dreamt one of my F2L algorithms. I still use that alg...



That sounds like devine intervention...


----------



## Musturd (Jul 5, 2009)

I have a dream from January saved in a text file.
Here it is:


> This dream is a continuation of one I had weeks ago:
> I was on a vacation with my family and we found two gems. This time I held up a purple gem and my mom held up a green one. A purple beam came out of the green one and when it struck the purple gem, pyramids started forming everywhere. I began to walk towards the pyramids and I passed a bunch of people from my old school who I barely know. When I reached one of the pyramids I suddenly became lucid, but the dream started to fade so I rubbed my hands together, but that didn't work, then I span around and it stabalized for a bit. Then I teleported to a forest, I knew I wanted to teleport, but I didn't think of somewhere specific to go. I probably lost my lucidity here. From the forest I teleported again, and my friend Ben was with me. This time we went to a different part of the forest in the past. (Whenever we entered or left parts of the forest it did the zelda thing, where words show up saying where we are). In the new part of the forest a game of baseball was being played, but it was with the characters from backyard baseball, and when they taught us how to play they said click here to bat. When we tried playing we were terrible and got hurt. Then when we tried to leave they got angry at us. So somehow a copy of me began to run in one direction while the real me hid with Ben. After they started chasing the real me, Ben and I teleported back into the first part of the forest. Then I woke up.



This was back when I was into Lucid Dreaming. It didn't really work out because in order to have good dreams, I needed 12+ hours of sleep each night. After 3 nights in a row I was having really clear dreams, but then school started again. Maybe. when I get back home in 5 weeks, I'll start trying to lucid dream again.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > That's weird. I dreamt one of my F2L algorithms. I still use that alg...
> ...



Haha! Yeah, it was R U2 R' U' R U R'. I'd been doing a lot of intuitive F2L work and I guess my subconscious was revisiting it.


----------



## nitrocan (Jul 5, 2009)

It sucks when I dream that I can fly, it feels so real that I try again when I wake up (failing). But sometimes the ways I fly are so unrealistic


----------



## Faz (Jul 5, 2009)

I love flying. I once had a dream that I was Harry Potter, and I flew everywhere on a broomstick.

Bad dreams are really good, because when you wake up, you feel so good.
Good dreams are really bad, because when you wake up, you feel shattered.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jul 5, 2009)

I often have very strange dreams

I had one last night... about this girl at my school who is out of everyones league


----------



## Sin-H (Jul 5, 2009)

04mucklowd said:


> I often have very strange dreams
> 
> I had one last night... about this girl at my school who is out of everyones league


I guess a dream like that is not particularly strange for boys at our age 



fazrulz said:


> Bad dreams are really good, because when you wake up, you feel so good.
> Good dreams are really bad, because when you wake up, you feel shattered.


/sign.
but still I like the feeling of thinking: oh, remember, back then, when I could fly... it felt awesome... or something like that.


----------



## Musje (Jul 5, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> I haven't remembered a dream for 6 years.
> In 5'th grade, I had a dream that I died; I haven't remembered a dream since.


Somehow similar here... 

Haven't remembered any dreams in years, last one I can remember is about a fire on a playing ground. Too long ago to exactly remember what happened but in the end everyone got some kind of gift (not sure why or what anymore either).


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jul 5, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> I haven't remembered a dream for 6 years.
> In 5'th grade, I had a dream that I died; I haven't remembered a dream since.



Someone should write a book about that. That's crazy.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 5, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't remembered a dream for 6 years.
> ...



I've actually written a song about this a while back.
I'll sift through my binders and hopefully find the original lyrics.


----------



## Kian (Jul 5, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> I haven't remembered a dream for 6 years.
> In 5'th grade, I had a dream that I died; I haven't remembered a dream since.



I think you may be dead.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 5, 2009)

Kian said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't remembered a dream for 6 years.
> ...



I've also heard this before.
Apparently, if one dies in a dream then they are supposed to die in real life.

"Perchance to dream"


----------



## nitrocan (Jul 5, 2009)

My friend tells me that he doesn't see anything in a dream. It's just audio 

That scares the **** outta me


----------



## Musje (Jul 5, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> My friend tells me that he doesn't see anything in a dream. It's just audio
> 
> That scares the **** outta me


Nah, it's like radio in stead of television... 

Wait, radio IS scary! ^^


----------

